# Competition in Hannover, Germany



## Dan Crawford (24 Jan 2011)

Hi Folks, whilst having a surf a couple of weeks ago I came across the annual "Art of Planted Aquarium Competition" held in Hannover. At Vivarium last year I spoke with a chap called Edwin who runs a great deal of German aquatic related websites and I remember him saying that I should enter. Well, after a bit of thought I decided to enter! I was allowed to bring a guest/helper so I've enlisted the help of that little known aquascaper - George Farmer  

The competition is held over one day where you have to create your best aquascape which will be judged the next day by a very well respected panel.

Plants are supplied by Tropica and substrate by Dennerle.

Here's a link http://www.planted-aquarium.de/en/our-e ... arium.html

We leave on Thursday morning, wish us luck


----------



## Themuleous (24 Jan 2011)

Cool, have fun guys


----------



## Antoni (24 Jan 2011)

Good luck, guys! Waiting to show us the check for the grand prize!


----------



## Marco Aukes (24 Jan 2011)

That is a real fun competition; I was a judge there in the first edition (so far for the judges being respectable  ).

With your scaping skills; you guys should at least hit the top ten. In the mean time George can get you coffee


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Jan 2011)

Good luck guys, look forward to the pics   

Tony


----------



## Garuf (24 Jan 2011)

I'm pretty sure Juri the ASW admin is entering that competition too. I wish I had the money I'd be all over a trip like this. 
Aww well one can but dream. 
Good luck guys.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jan 2011)

Thanks, all.    

I was both flattered and thrilled when Dan asked me along to this.  I'd never heard of it until recently.  It will be great to meet up with fellow enthusiasts and put more faces to names.

Thanks to Tony for loaning us a load of fantastic wood too!    



			
				Marco Aukes said:
			
		

> With your scaping skills; you guys should at least hit the top ten. In the mean time George can get you coffee


This is Dan we're talking about.  He only drinks beer.


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys, this should be great fun and a great experience!

It'll be great to meet some more international enthusiasts, have a bit of a road trip, hopefully learn a few things and aquascape a tank with a good friend, what more could you wish for from a weekend!


----------



## andyh (24 Jan 2011)

looks great fun, wish you all the best ! 
Hows about some live updates whilst your out there (put that iphone to good use dan!) 

Andy


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jan 2011)

andyh said:
			
		

> Hows about some live updates whilst your out there (put that iphone to good use dan!)


I might even use the iPad mate


----------



## Garuf (24 Jan 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a coaster and a biscuit tray.


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jan 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah why not, you can do all sorts with it


----------



## Garuf (24 Jan 2011)

Haha, I understand there's an app for that.

Make sure you take loads of photos, it's rare to come across german/eu scapers tanks unless they're in comps so it'll be a good insight into it.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Jan 2011)

Good luck duders. Fly the UKaps flag and do us proud.

It sounds a tough ticket both physically and mentally, but a few tins should help you both along.

Dan, dont for get to brush your hair, ya gota look the shizzel. 

Good luck from door to door.


----------



## Vivarium (28 Jan 2011)

Today is the big day; good luck guys and enjoy!!!


----------



## Vivarium (30 Jan 2011)

here is a short video (unfortunately in German) where you can see the contestants working on their scapes.

http://www.aqua-szene.de/2011/01/video- ... erste-tag/


----------



## Antoni (30 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the link! What a great event!


----------



## Vivarium (30 Jan 2011)

I have also seen the first bits of results, unfortunately our hero's did not end up in the top three. That is no shame, as even Oliver Knott did not finish amongst the top three.

But than again from the first pics i can see there are some amazing pieces of work created:


----------



## Gill (30 Jan 2011)

Looks amazing, and can see george and co. in the vid. 
Those shrimp @ 15sec look stunning.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jan 2011)

Looks pretty good, was this event open to the public or just to selected few?


----------



## Vivarium (30 Jan 2011)

Hannover is a public event; the aquarium part however is just a small part of the total animal event.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jan 2011)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> Hannover is a public event; the aquarium part however is just a small part of the total animal event.


Shame it was not advertised sooner, would have been a nice day out!!


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Jan 2011)

Some professional shot>
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfravn/set ... 402265830/

1st place XL






2nd place XL





3rd place XL






George and Dan's tank:


----------



## Nelson (30 Jan 2011)

wow,some stunning tanks there   .


----------



## Graeme Edwards (31 Jan 2011)

Nice one for posting the pictures up Viktor.

Dan and George, well done fella's, you have do the UKaps corporation proud. Up against some serious competition. 

I see George got papped from aquatnet.tv , Dan, where was your fro's?

Nice work guys


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jan 2011)

Tanks look great, whats that main plant on the winning tank all over the wood?


----------



## ghostsword (31 Jan 2011)

About Dan's scape, it looks really good, a lot of detail on it, and it shows a great eye for placement. 

I specially like the use of the undulating wood.

The winning scape is outstanding.

Paulo, the plant looks Micranthemoides, on top of the wood.


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jan 2011)

Thanks, guys.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Tanks look great, whats that main plant on the winning tank all over the wood?


HC.  Pretty neat idea.  It was flawless in the flesh too, not a spot of algae or sign of deficiency.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> About Dan's scape...


It was a joint effort!

I've created a new thread here, including images of the Top 10 and more from our tank -

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14566


----------



## ghostsword (31 Jan 2011)

> It was a joint effort!



Sorry George.. Should have written Dan and George's scape. 

I really liked it, and the choice of wood and plants was very good.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jan 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> HC.  Pretty neat idea.  It was flawless in the flesh too, not a spot of algae or sign of deficiency.


Thanks George, will the HC last long term in that position? very interesting idea indeed.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Feb 2011)

Quick video posted on youtube by Jorgen:


----------



## George Farmer (4 Feb 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this mate.

I would say the HC will last for as long as the 'scaper maintains it appropriately...  Just like growing any HC carpet really.


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Quick video posted on youtube by Jorgen:



Nice one!  Dan and I don't even look that stressed - even though the plants were 2hrs late!


----------



## John Starkey (5 Feb 2011)

Some great looking scapes there,you both had your work cut out i think seeing as most of the other entrants had already grown in their setup,s


good effort though 

regards,
john.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Feb 2011)

Thanks, John!   

Hope you're well.  Been keeping an eye on your amazing bird photography on Flickr...


----------



## Toulouse (8 Feb 2011)

Is this the video you are looking for?

http://www.aquanet.tv/Video/311-die-hei ... championat


----------

